# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Reasons to be Happy in SA :)

## HR Solutions

* Sa is ranked 2nd out of 183 countries for good banking practice in protecting both borrowers and lenders when obtaining credit for business.
 * SA is ranked 34th out of 183 countries for ease of doing business in 2012
 * SA is ranked among the top 5 countries in the world in tourism growth
 * Capetown was named the top tourist destination in the world in the 2011 Travellers Choice Destinations awards
 * Capetown is the 9th most loved city in the world in 2012
 * Table Mountain was inaugurated as one of the New 7 Wonders of the Nature World in 2012
 * SA is the 2nd country in the world to have hosted the Cricket, Rugby & Soccer World Cups
 * Vilikazi Street in Orlando West is the only street in the WORLD to house 2 Nobel Peace Prize winners !!! - Nelson Mandela and Desmond Tutu  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

South Africa has to be the country with the most diversity in the world. No matter what you want to see, culture, rain forest, desert, savanna, desolation, bustling world city, mountains, oceans, we have it all.

We must have some of the best holiday destinations in the world. We have sunshine, we have snow, we have everything. Pity the politicians are doing their damndest to stuff it up and embarrass us in the rest of the world! :Censored:

----------


## HR Solutions

Yes the politicians do sometimes put a spanner in the works.  But SA is a fantastic country.  As much as we complain about SA, the grass is not as green on the other side.  It is a wake up call to see poverty, crime, squatter camps, muggers etc etc when travelling overseas, we are up there on the ladder with most 1st world countries.

----------


## adrianh

We should also celebrate because we have the second worst president in the word and not THE worst (Uncle Rob is the worst)

----------


## Blurock

Any South African that has not travelled extensively within our borders and also to neighbouring states are missing out big time. Why go overseas if you have not seen your own country yet? From Etosha in Namibia to Cape Agulhas, Kosi Bay to Langebaan, Putsonderwater and Hotashel, you have to experience South Africa before you take that boat cruise or Disneyland trip.

If you need some ideas, I found this magazine an excellent guide to those off the beaten track places; http://www.countrylife.co.za/

----------


## ians

My wife had decided many years ago that she wanted to go to the USA for her 40th, until a couple of months. She has changed her mind and we are going to Cape Town instead for 10 days, flying down, hiring a car and travelling around the Cape sight seeing.

I have been spoilt with my work, I have travelled many kms in KZN, PE and Cape Town, but never really got to visit places on holiday.

While in the SADF I got to travel a lot in Namibia and Angola. 

Fresh water fishing has opened up a whole new look on KZN, we fish dams which some only get to see in pictures, but what always blows mind, is places like Shongweni dam which is so close yet still so protected and isolated. When I drive down in the early morning, you see wild animals walking across the road it is picture perfect.

----------


## ians

I should take Neville fishing with me, so he can get some awesome pics. like this. 

I took this while fishing at Shongweni dam. Maybe I should start a fishing pic thread, NOT, I will leave that for Neville  :Wink:

----------


## Neville Bailey

Speaking of which, next week I will be taking a drive from Durban to Cape Town via the Garden Route and then back via the Great Karoo - all over a period of two weeks.

Of course, my camera will be by my side, recording the beauty of my travels through these wonderful areas of our country.

Can't wait!

----------


## Blurock

You must both enjoy your trips. I am also fortunate to travel to Cape Town this weekend. :Wink:

----------


## ians

Unfortunately we are flying down due to time constraint,  but I look forward to seeing pics and tips on where to enjoy our time in the Cape.

----------


## Blurock

Watched the sunset at Camps Bay yesterday while indulging in sushi and good wine. Saw a whale at Hermanus and did the 3 passes route via Villiersdorp and Franschoek where we had tea & scones at the Huguenot monument. Weather was perfect and we could not have asked for more to view the majestic mountains and vistas.  :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

To be happy in this country you have to be a frog....(in boiling water)

There are many nice things and many not so nice things, I think that one should keep an eye on both sides...

@Blurock - Cape Town ROCKS~!

----------


## pmbguy

Cape town is beautiful, I like the mountain and Kommetjie side

I love the wild coast. Msikaba, mboji, le Plat (waterfall into the sea), port st Johns, coffee bay, whole in the wall+++++++. Some of the most Beautiful places I have ever seen...

Adrian, did you laugh over the bergie joke?

----------


## HR Solutions

Capetown is awesome, quite a diverse culture.  Something for everyone.  We love being able to walk on the Seapoint promenade anytime at night after after a hard days work, dinner at a nice Restuarant.

HAte having to come ack to Jhb, but really enjoy our time down there and are fortunate to be able to work from both cities.  :Smile:

----------


## tec0

I myself have never seen the Cape or Durban or any other holiday destination. Normally if  I go anywhere it is work related. We don't get time to play really. I would imagine if one has the money then the world must be a less boring place. 

But I have hoped to touch the sea one-day or gaze at it's vastness they say it is incredible. I do have memories of the sea back in 1980's but I cannot remember much of that time. I have a few photos but no real memories. 

I never saw the big five... so they will probably be dead long before I will ever get a chance to see them. Again they say the sight is breathtaking. I suppose so... 

See this what you get if you work your whole life to get ahead but in the end you are always behind. I never had the time to start a family of my own, never had the time to fall in love or even experience a smile. It is just always have been 4 walls a computer or a industrial site with no windows. 

The kindest face I got to see is a picture or the like. Upon my final fall I discovered how much I missed out on and how much time I have lost. Why? To please an employer a customer or a friend. I never had time to simply live.

So I am happy for those who got ahead in the world, happy that your blessings allowed you to have so many great memories and that you get to see so such wonders this world have to give.

----------


## adrianh

@pmbguy - naai ou broer, ik het iers gecheck of sy al daai voortanne het voor ek haar by die duer ingelaat het. Ik het gevra hin die interview of innigeiemand inne haar family n corolla, taz of n honda civic ry, of sy haar goue tanne in haar handsak hou. Sy se toe naai my larney, ons is nie vannie die kjape flats nie, ons ry n cresidda en onsse valse tanne hulle issie goud of chrome nie, hulle is sommer wit van my uncle  met die Mica store se dulux enamel. Ekke het haar toe sommer net daar gehire want sy was net so bietjie off-white, like egshell white djy wiet! enne sy het ok sommer sooo n lyfie aan haar wat sal maak dat gatiep sy electric eel sal peg in die sea sand as hy vanne die skuit af klim na n wiek by die sea!

Let me tell you, that you lady rocks....I just love having her around...

----------


## adrianh

Tec0 - say after me - 'I am the master of my own destiny' - nobody forces you to do anything, you choose your life. There are simply too many people who attained happiness and contentment from misery to believe that it is simply God's will that you have a k@k life.

You life is k@k because you believe it to be so. You need to learn that happiness is not something out there that you will attain one day, no, it is something within yourself that has nothing to do whatsoever with your circumstance in life. This is what happiness is in simple terms; being thankfull for what you have, accepting hardship as oppertunities to learn and accepting the good things that come your way with grace and humility.

Whinging and whining serves no other purpose than to annoy those around you - most people avoid negative people like the plague.

----------

Dave A (15-May-13), HR Solutions (13-May-13)

----------


## HR Solutions

tec I'm afraid it is exactly like Adrian has put it.  You are the master of your own destiny ! From your postings it sounds as if you around 23-28 years old, live in the North west Province, or probably a small town in Mpumalanga somewhere, so you don't get to see the big city lights very often.  But you do need to make it happen yourself.  If a person says they cant then they have to accept wherever you are on the life ladder.  And we all cant be Bill Gates, but we certainly will fit in somewhere in the ladder.  One cannot either say that they are stuck in a job.  Everyone has the opportunity to improve themselves (and money is NOT a reason to not study) and neither is age a reason to not study ! We see many a candidate here that has no transport and no money, but walks for miles and finds the means to study.  Adrian is also right when he says that people do not want to be around negative people any more.  There is absolutely NO reason to whine.  Make it happen, take time off to make it happen, study further if that is what is needed. It is NOT your employers fault if you do not make it happen and neither is "time" the reason why you cannot further yourself.  Those are merely excuses to not make it happen and then subsequently for people to whinge about it.

----------


## ians

One thing I am looking forward to while in the Cape is meeting adrianh in person even if I have to make a detour  :Cool:

----------


## pmbguy

Gatiep...tsy gat so jags wies, tsy gat nie wiet wies ma, of wies pa nie. Ma ja, ekke stem sterk saam, altyd lekker virri fluff da, somme by lani....awe ma se kinnis... awe!

----------


## adrianh

@ians - Naai ou broer, djy moet kom hier by my pozzie!

@pmbguy - My nuwe cherrie is die bomb ek se!

----------


## pmbguy

> @pmbguy - My nuwe cherrie is die bomb ek se!


Hibo, lucky man.....lucky man....

----------


## pmbguy

Hay A, Perhaps a domestic sequel?

----------


## adrianh

@pmbguy - Dude, you've taken up mind reading!

----------


## pmbguy

Port St Johns, Wild and beautiful

Go to Kokstad and stock up on good tasty (non-grain fed) meat and biltong. Then go to Port St. Johns. Tour around take your time 1Beach 2 and 3rd  Stunning!   Amazing! The accommodation is great from tents to self catering chalets. I love the place. There are hot natural springs up a path, amazing (except for the fact that it smells a bit like fart in the spring pools).  Poens Kop and landing strip, huge blowholes, huge forests, the river, huge beautiful lagoon in the huge forest. Ask a local shop keeper for directions if need be. Stay at least 4 days! 
Second beach has a beautiful beach and lots of nearby general accommodation. I like Bololo, they have both camp and self catering chalets. Right by da beach ...Boooyyi. A handy bottle store right by the gate, very convenient. Negotiate with the cray fish boys and get yourself 2 nice big lulandla kalankala   ......mmmmmm
Fishing, sea and lagoon at 1rst beach and everywhere. The river is navigable Kilio’s up the lagoon. There will be places to hire small craft, it’s worth it
Always take water and food with you if you go jungle exploring though. Some beaches are no go swim areas. There is allot of wildlife around, beautiful, but there is also active sharks activity areas, but it’s all good, just look for swim areas. 
Port St John’s is a town in beautiful surrounds it is busier than the rest of the wild coast, but still not very busy......if you explore further it gets even better....there are places you can wake up on the beach, backed by forest and smooth grassland extending into the sea, where you can skinny dip in the sea, nobody around, beach forever, beach campfires and cold beers 
Google it 
Port St Johns and Wild Coast South Africa

----------


## pmbguy

> @pmbguy - Dude, you've taken up mind reading!


I know...... Wait.....hold on...............mmmmm...mmmmmmm....my wife will be complaining about some time after supper......mmmm....mmmmmm

----------


## adrianh

@pmbguy- You know, the most problematic thing about being an ACE is being able to hold multiple conflicting ideas simultaneously. It is like being able to drive in multiple directions at the same time. The problem is not that the ideas are opposed to one another but rather that the ideas have so much merit that a resolution is near impossible. Could it be that the questions arise because we are able to make the best of whatever route we choose and whatever the outcome? 

The most troubling question to me is this; when one looks at a work of art and is able to fully appreciate that work; are you appreciating the art, are you appreciating your perceptions or are you appreciating your ideals. 

Wouldn't it be so much simpler to go through life with one mind blindly following whatever path that mind chooses rather than having multiple points of view.

----------


## tec0

> Tec0 - say after me - 'I am the master of my own destiny' - nobody forces you to do anything, you choose your life. There are simply too many people who attained happiness and contentment from misery to believe that it is simply God's will that you have a k@k life.
> 
> You life is k@k because you believe it to be so. You need to learn that happiness is not something out there that you will attain one day, no, it is something within yourself that has nothing to do whatsoever with your circumstance in life. This is what happiness is in simple terms; being thankfull for what you have, accepting hardship as oppertunities to learn and accepting the good things that come your way with grace and humility.
> 
> Whinging and whining serves no other purpose than to annoy those around you - most people avoid negative people like the plague.


Please don't mistake my morbid personality for being "jannie jammergat" And just because you believe it doesn't make it so. My morbid-self is part of who I am and how I see the world. I draw my inspiration from it and I see the world trough it. I worked hard and end up on the wrong side of the track. It happens, I am dealing with it as best I can. That said  I am prohibited by the guidelines set on this forum to tell you what gives me true joy. What I live for...

The truth is Adrian the difference between you and me is only two days... Now as you also read a lot of science stuff and dabble in other such related aspects you will know what I mean by this.  :Cool: 

That said I concluded who you friend is  :Smile:

----------


## HR Solutions

More Reasons to feel good about South Africa  :Smile: 

•Of the 12 countries in the world that supply tap water South Africa is rated 3rd in the world in supplying safe, drinkable tap water.Cape Town has become the first city in Africa to feature in the National Geographic Traveler Magazine's Places of a Lifetime website.


•Three of the five fastest land animals live in South Africa - the cheetah (63 miles per hour), the wildebeest and the lion.


• South Africa has the oldest wine industry outside of Europe and the Mediterranean, featuring Chardonnays, Pinot Noir, Merlot, Cinsault, Riesling, Shiraz, Sauvignon Blanc, Cabernet Sauvignon and Pinotage varietals

----------

Blurock (16-May-13)

----------


## wynn

> Port St Johns, Wild and beautiful


And with the highest shark attack incidence at second beach, beware do not swim there.

----------


## wynn

Reason to be happy? the sun is shining!   :Cool:

----------


## pmbguy

> Reason to be happy? the sun is shining!


I like they way you think   :Clap:

----------


## adrianh

Reason to be happy.....working with art in skinny jeans!

----------


## pmbguy

You win, 1st  2nd and 3rd  :Frown:

----------


## HR Solutions

•The Shongololo Lounge at OR Tambo International Airport has been voted the best VIP lounge in the Africa/Middle East region. 
•Cape Town International Airport has been named the best airport in Africa by the Airports Council International.
•Table Mountain alone has over 1,500 species of plants, more than the entire United Kingdom. 
•South Africa has the longest wine route in the world.
•Kruger National Park supports the greatest variety of wildlife species on the African continent.
•South Africa’s hotels, game lodges and restaurants are frequent winners of top global awards, for example, “Best Hotel in the World”

----------


## flaker

reason to be Happy: my home was not broken into last night. My neighbour (common wall) was.

Happy: NO! NO! NO!---I'mad, furious. And the cops-well they said it was not important to take prints off the laptop that the thief handled but left behind when the owner awakened & screamed.

----------


## Dave S

> reason to be Happy: my home was not broken into last night. My neighbour (common wall) was.
> 
> Happy: NO! NO! NO!---I'mad, furious. And the cops-well they said it was not important to take prints off the laptop that the thief handled but left behind when the owner awakened & screamed.


The greatest reason I have to be happy is when the gun that was held against my head, went "click" instead of "Bang!" Get real people! 

Yes we have much to be happy about in this country, it has good weather, no earthquake faults, no hurricanes (accepting that we do have the 50-year tornado in certain parts), we have an unbelievable mix of fauna and flora, we have natural resources that are the envy of the world, we are a people that bounce back from disaster and trauma, we have a colourful nation, and the list goes on and on...

The few things that are a serious concern, unfortunately, far overshadow the good things we have, when something is done about these problems then, and only then, will we be able to appreciate the other things that make us happy. At any rate, that is a "realists" view.

----------


## Dave A

We certainly are a country of contrasts.

The way I see it, the good stuff is the reason we should stick around to fix the bad stuff. It certainly helps to be reminded of all the good stuff from time to time  :Cool: 

My top reason to be happy in SA?
It's *HOME.*
A short word, but with a lot of meaning.

----------

Blurock (17-May-13), mikilianis (18-May-13)

----------


## wynn

> My top reason to be happy in SA?
> It's *HOME.*
> A short word, but with a lot of meaning.


My sister in law emigrated to OZ and she said the hardest thing to get used to was the fact that she had no support system, no friends and relatives she could call on when needed, nobody to socialize with, no shoulders to cry on that didn't require either SKYPE or a long distance phone call.

----------


## Dave S

Ditto Wynn, I too have a sister in OZ and she also reports the same response.

----------


## Blurock

> My sister in law emigrated to OZ and she said the hardest thing to get used to was the fact that she had no support system, no friends and relatives she could call on when needed, nobody to socialize with, no shoulders to cry on that didn't require either SKYPE or a long distance phone call.


I've read and heard from more than one source that maybe the grass is not so green over there. Apparently a third of the emigrants want to really stay there. Of the other two thirds, only one third have the means to come back, which leaves a lot of home-sick Saffies stuck in a sh!# place.  :Console:

----------


## adrianh

My sister has been living in Sydney for 25odd years, my brother in Namibia for 30odd years, my brother in law in the UK for 8 years. Most of my school mates and friends have shoved off somewhere else. Home is not a place, it is a state of mind.

A friend of ours (Dianne) got on a plane on the 29th of January 1995 with a ticket for the UK and a dream to be a concert pianist. Her parents always told her that she can't and that she should get a real job. She got there, moved into a dingy bachelerette and kept on at it. She is a real girly girl, like a ballerina, so its not easy to fend for herself. It is now 2013, she is still there, she is happy, she teaches piano and she plays in an orchestra. She never ever spoke to her parents again (since '95)

Life is what you make it, you can be happy sweeping streets in Mitchell's Plein or you could possibly be unhappy living in LA....it's all in the mind!

----------

ians (19-May-13)

----------


## ians

ditto Adrian, happiness is enjoying the moment, not working to become....happy, or living in a place to be happy.

----------


## Dave A

> Home is not a place, it is a state of mind.


Absolutely.

And I choose *here*  :Wink:

----------


## HR Solutions

Strong SA film presence for Cannes: 
A record 150 South African filmmakers were set to attend the 66th Cannes International Film Festival which opened on Wednesday, 12 of them sponsored by the National Film and Video Foundation, which is also hosting the market screening of three South African films at the prestigious event.

----------


## Blurock

You just have to look at Neville's pic of the day to see a reason to be happy in SA. :Big Grin:

----------


## HR Solutions

SA is placed 14th in a list of 21 countries ranked by international companies as top prospective investment destinations for 2012-2014.

MTN has been ranked Africa's most valuable brand and is the first and only African Brand to make the 100 Most Valuable Global Brands list.

----------


## Blurock

> SA is placed 14th in a list of 21 countries ranked by international companies as top prospective investment destinations for 2012-2014.
> 
> MTN has been ranked Africa's most valuable brand and is the first and only African Brand to make the 100 Most Valuable Global Brands list.


...and also the most expensive, or is it only in South Africa that they rip off their customers?

----------


## HR Solutions

Blurock I don't quite agree with you on this one.  SA is not the most expensive in most items, but not sure if you are talking about MTN tho.  When travelling in Europe you can easy pay R60 for a cup of coffee, R25 to go for a leak, R100 to walk in a park, R100 to catch a train or tube etc etc. Most of the times SA prices are quite reasonable.

----------


## Dave S

> Blurock I don't quite agree with you on this one.  SA is not the most expensive in most items, but not sure if you are talking about MTN tho.  When travelling in Europe you can easy pay R60 for a cup of coffee, R25 to go for a leak, R100 to walk in a park, R100 to catch a train or tube etc etc. Most of the times SA prices are quite reasonable.


Unfortunately, we don't earn in Pounds.

----------


## Blurock

> Blurock I don't quite agree with you on this one.  SA is not the most expensive in most items, but not sure if you are talking about MTN tho.  When travelling in Europe you can easy pay R60 for a cup of coffee, R25 to go for a leak, R100 to walk in a park, R100 to catch a train or tube etc etc. Most of the times SA prices are quite reasonable.


We are talking cell phones here. Do your homework;South Africa has the most expensive phone systems in the world! :Mad:

----------


## HR Solutions

Blurock not going to argue because this is a "reason to be happy" about SA thread  :Smile:  and  I think we both misread what we were both saying  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

Well, I'll say this much. There is a site on Facebook devoted to the old South Africa. Those guys make out as if that time was perfect, happy and wonderful and that the country is now horrible and worthless. I get the distinct feeling that I must have lived on another planet before '94 because I clearly remember have a k@k time in the k@k army and lots of people of colour that weren't so happy.

I think those people need to stop deluding themselves and see the past through the eyes of others.

----------

Blurock (09-Jun-13), ians (09-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

Like in any country around the world, one may always find something to bitch about if you want to. One of my pet hates is the international cell phone companies and some other corporates ripping us off. We have the right to question their money grabbing motives and we have the right to try to fix things so that we can get closer to Utopia. (Which may never happen, but we'll try nevertheless). 

Fortunately there are a lot of positive people that see a cup half full and not a half empty. There are still much more positives than negatives.

I was fortunate to attend a meeting with the ambassador of Iraq this week. He explained the misconceptions about his country and how tolerant and peaceful the Iraqis really are, despite all the bad news depicting the opposite. 

The Ambassador also told of his initial fear to come to South Africa, having lived in London prior to coming here. Because of all the negative publicity, he was scared that he might be hijacked between the airport and his residence. He was pleasantly surprised by the friendly hospitality of the South African people in general and fell in love with our beautiful country. He now realises that the crime and all the bad publicity is not as bad as the sensationalism by the international press.

Apparently he has started a facebook page to upload photographs of South Africa and is now said to be the ambassador who promotes his host country more than his own. :Big Grin:

----------


## ians

That's just the problem, there are "few" who are giving the country a bad name and the majority who want for a better safer place. The trick is to figure out how to get rid of the few, putting them  all in jail is just wasting hard earned tax money. 

I believe there is huge potential for this country, they need to let everyone help build it and not restrict us from helping, by imposing stupid laws, rather 5 million employed earning a small wage than 5 million looking for an easy way out, you know what I am talking about.

The fact that I am training my 4 year old to release herself from her car and removed the kiddie lock from the door so she can jump out, if a friendly puts a gun to my wife's head while stopped at a robot, is bad indication of the state of the crime. The other option is to remove the car seat and take our chances with an accident. Here is a scary stat, we have had 3 hijacking in our road in the past 6 months (that I know of) 2 people shot dead, 1 accident, zero people injured.

So what do I do rather have her free to jump out the car or strapped in and hope she can get out if they are hijacked.

----------


## adrianh

I have an idea how about one build an  rf device that can disable the car. So, you carry a small transmitter. The car has a fuel cut out. When you are visible to the car and you unlock the car and turn the ignition the fuel cut out is open. You have this circuit arm itself each time the car stops (as a safety measure so that it can't f..out while you are driving. Now, if you leave the car with the little rf id device on you and it is no longer visible to the car then the cutout shuts down the fuel supply after say 5 - 10 seconds giving you a bit of distance. If the fuel cut out armed itself say without the car having been locked then you have to go to the car, lock it and unlock it and turn the ignition to reset the device (that way you will not open the valve merely by going back to the car. 

I think that the trick is to disable the car while you can still see it but to do it at such a distance that they are far enough away not to try and get you and they can just pi$$ off.

----------

